# Today's Bounty



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Found a farmer on the farmer's market who sold me raw green tripe from pasture raised buffalo, packed and frozen. Then off to a farmer who raises all his animals on grass until slaughter. I got a week old piglet whose mother laid on it and a newborn lamb that was put down because a horse stood on it (both frozen whole). So I now I have butcher for the first time ever (  )and get myself a cleaver (any recommendations/brands?) I got turkey feet, pork heart and kidneys. Also got some meat for myself while there. All in all a spendy endeavor but worth it. Got a farm tour and saw the sow with the surviving piglets (nothing funnier to watch than that) and all animals tame and beautifully healthy.
Sometimes I feel like a scavenger but it is almost a sport doing it.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Gee. All Inga got where the two neonate rabbits she found and ate before I got to her, then the left over neonate I put to sleep because it would die anyway. Nothing is wasted in nature. Back to kibble now....


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Eska got (another!) chipmunk this weekend, but I took it away from her before she could eat it...


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Nurse Bishop said:


> Gee. All Inga got where the two neonate rabbits she found and ate before I got to her, then the left over neonate I put to sleep because it would die anyway. Nothing is wasted in nature. Back to kibble now....


Those were the first raw feedings of a previous dog. I think he ate the entire litter. At that time (about 25 years ago) I was worried that he would get sick as I thought that kibble was the best food he got....


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Sunsilver said:


> Eska got (another!) chipmunk this weekend, but I took it away from her before she could eat it...


Wasted good meat. Pretty impressive to being able to catch one of those.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Chipmunks will walk right under a dog's nose if the dog doesn't chase them.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

wolfy dog said:


> Wasted good meat. Pretty impressive to being able to catch one of those.


Wolfy, last time she ate one (only the front half) she then vomited the remains up, mixed with her breakfast. I had to clean up 6 puddles of vomit. Would prefer NOT to have that experience again!

Oh, and the little buggers are getting into my house, so it's not quite as hard for her to catch them as if they were outside...  But yeah, she is VERY fast! She went after a rabbit in the back yard a couple of weeks ago and was going so fast that she couldn't stop when the rabbit ducked through the fence. She hit the fence so hard she knocked a board loose! :surprise:


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Sunsilver said:


> Oh, and the little buggers are getting into my house, so it's not quite as hard for her to catch them as if they were outside...  But yeah, she is VERY fast! She went after a rabbit in the back yard a couple of weeks ago and was going so fast that she couldn't stop when the rabbit ducked through the fence. She hit the fence so hard she knocked a board loose! :surprise:


That high drive is scary sometimes. One of my Whippets ate half a small rabbit that he found and vomited it out. I think it is the fur. Coyotes are so much more adapted.

By the way I didn't mean to brag about my purchases but just to give an idea to get creative to come by good meat that otherwise is being wasted. The buffalo farmers didn't have a clue how precious green tripe is and have started selling it now.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Good for you! That was an excellent score and new found resources. I don't,have a cleaver so I have learned how to cut between the joints so I don't dull my knives too often. It's one thing to learn anatomy through pictures and quite another when dealing with it yourself. I got one heck of an understanding how things work when I switched mine to raw.


----------

